# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز > الانتخابات الاردنية 2013 >  مرشحون يتصدرون مجالس العزاء وصالات الأفراح في الكرك

## الحصن نيوز

يتصدر مرشحون للانتخابات النيابية المقبلة في ظاهرة لا تطفو على السطح إلا وقت الانتخابات، مجالس العزاء وصالات الأفراح في مختلف مناطق محافظة الكرك، في محاولة لتقديم أنفسهم وكسب تأييد الناخبين.
وأصبح هذا المشهد مثار تندر بين المواطنين، حيث كان من النادر أن يرى المواطنون العديد منهم يقوم بتقديم واجب العزاء، في فقيد لإحدى العائلات بمحافظة الكرك، إلا أنهم حاليا أصبحوا حاضرين في كل مناسبة اجتماعية وخصوصا مجالس العزاء.
ويؤكد مواطنون أن مجالس العزاء كانت تخلو من النواب السابقين الا نادرا، وخصوصا إذا صادف في يوم العطلة الاسبوعية او كان من اقارب أحد النواب أو المسؤولين.
وشهد أحد مجالس العزاء في مدينة الكرك قبل اسبوعين حضور احد المرشحين من العيار الثقيل، لتقديم العزاء باحد المتوفين، تبعها موجة من الانتقادات من قبل شبان من أقارب المتوفى، وتمثلت الانتقادات بأنها المرة الأولى التي يرى المواطنون فيها هذا المرشح يقدم العزاء.
وأشاروا الى ان العديد من الشبان المتعطلين عن العمل لم يلمسوا من النواب السابقين تقديم العون والمساعدة لهم في الحصول على الوظائف.
وخلال اليومين الماضيين، شهدت محافظة الكرك اقامة سبعة بيوت عزاء، ازدحمت جميعها بالمرشحين لتقديم واجب العزاء والحديث مع المواطنين وأهالي المتوفين.
ويؤكد رئيس بلدية الكرك الاسبق وعضو ملتقى الكرك للفاعليات الشعبية خالد الضمور أن أوقات الانتخابات تشهد كل ما هو غريب وعجيب، ولذلك أصبح عاديا ان ترى العديد من المرشحين من مختلف فئاتهم، من بينهم صاحب النفوذ والمال والعادي الذي نجح بأصوات عشيرته وهجرها بعد نجاحه وآخرين، تراهم في كل مناسبة اجتماعية في هذا الوقت بالذات لتقديم أنفسهم للمواطنين على انهم بينهم ويشعرون معهم في مصائبهم وافراحهم.
وأشار الى أن هؤلاء المرشحين يغيبون طوال اربع سنوات تماما عن محافظة الكرك، والتي هي بحاجة الى اكثر من تقديم واجب العزاء بفقيد، لافتا الى ان أعدادا كبيرة من أبناء المحافظة متعطلون عن العمل ومشاريع المحافظة معطلة.
وقال النشاط الاجتماعي مصطفى المواجدة إن تواجد مرشحين حاليا وخصوصا ممن يقطنون خارج المحافظة والذين يعرفون محافظتهم في أوقات الانتخابات فقط، أمر طبيعي لأنهم يرغبون بالحصول على أصوات الناخبين فقط وفيما العديد منهم غير معنيين بهم وبقضاياهم وهمومهم وآلامهم.
وبين ان العديد من الشبان المقبلين على الزواج في هذه الفترة يستفيدون من كرم المرشحين المفرط ويقومون بإقامة مناسبات أفراحهم خلالها للحصول على ما يسمى بالكرك "بنقوط العريس"، حيث يتوافد مرشحون كثر للمشاركة في هذه المناسبات.
وأضاف ان المواطنين بالكرك باتوا يرون شخصيات رشحت نفسها للانتخابات ولم تكن متواجدة سابقا بمناسبات العزاء والأفراح نهائيا.



تفاصيل الخبر والمزيد من اخبار الانتخبات الاردنية 2013...

----------

